# Puppy—Early Morning Barking Problem!



## Oak (Apr 27, 2011)

My labradoodle has gotten into a habit of barking his little head off every morning starting at 5:00 a.m. This only started about 2–2.5 weeks ago and has been going on every day since. My wife and I are becoming exhausted!

We try to exercise him every night whether it be walks, playing fetch in the backyard, or some of both. We watch how much and when he eats in the evenings so that potty isn't such a huge issue in the morning. He also spends between 9–11 hours with at least one of us each day...so I think he's getting plenty of social time. 

Despite this, every morning, like clockwork, he wakes up and starts barking like crazy at 5 a.m. We try not to let him out, or give him any attention as I've heard this only encourages it. We're getting very frustrated though because, like today, he barked for an hour and a half straight—without interruption. At some point we have to let him out so we can get ready to go to work. We'll let him out, potty is never an emergency, and then he'll lie down and fall back asleep somewhere while we're getting ready for work!! :frusty:

His crate is in another room—we simply don't have room to spare for a large dog-crate in our already cramped bedroom, but a month ago this wasn't a problem. It just came out of nowhere. How can we fix this so he doesn't go absolutely nuts every single morning! Any input will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

How old is he? It sounds like he's ready to get go out at 5. He's not asking for interaction or food, just Out ? If he's having no accidents, I suggest working through it for another two weeks, because that's his current biological schedule. IN another month, he'll be able to wait - comfortably - another hour or two.

In the interim, you might try saying 'hello' with a tiny treat, then make him wait another 15 min. to 5:15... If that works, then you can extend it another 15 min., every week.


----------



## Oak (Apr 27, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> How old is he? It sounds like he's ready to get go out at 5. He's not asking for interaction or food, just Out ? If he's having no accidents, I suggest working through it for another two weeks, because that's his current biological schedule. IN another month, he'll be able to wait - comfortably - another hour or two.
> 
> In the interim, you might try saying 'hello' with a tiny treat, then make him wait another 15 min. to 5:15... If that works, then you can extend it another 15 min., every week.


He's almost six months old. 

This morning was one of the best mornings we've had with him in quite a while. We covered his crate last night with a blanket before we went to bed. He was quiet until at least 6:30 when our alarms went off! Hopefully this will continue to work for him and it wasn't just a one-time-thing.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

He may have been waking up by seeing subtle changes in the pre-dawn light. I agree about using the blanket, but you might try it once or twice in a month without the blanket, just to see if he's advnced his internal clock to 6:30 .... If not, then replace the blanket.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My puppies have always done this. Around 5 am too! They all must have the same built-in alarm. With mine, they're just ready to get up and start their day. I've learned to be a morning person. As they get a bit older, they tend to start sleeping later and later. It is frustrating though, when they wake you up at 5 am on a weekend, then go right back to sleep! I could always get back in bed, but by then, I'm awake anyhow.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

it's possible your pup wants you. Can you buy a smaller crate, just for sleep and make room in your room? We had to move a nightstand out of our tiny bedroom to put the crate for my brittany. Our room is so small that our other dog sleeps on a dog bed in front of the closet!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine used to do that, but I just ignored them, now Jo & Izze will wait til I let them out no matter how late


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

My puppy sleeps in bed with us... I've always had the opposite problem... he is NOT a morning dog! I can get up, eat breakfast, get ready for my day, and then I have to drag him out of bed! He literally crawls out of bed, crawls across the room, pausing to dramatically yawn, then sits at the top of the stairs til I make him go down. Then I take him out to pee, and he comes in and jumps on the couch and goes back to sleep! He is energetic all day after this. I guess I'm lucky 

Depending on when you go to bed, I'd either ignore him or assume he really has to go potty. If you're going to bed at 9 or 10, he probably has to go! If you're up late, and you don't think its a potty issue, ignore until he stops barking, wait for a minute or 2 of quiet, then let him out. If you let him out while he's barking, he'll learn to bark when he wants out.


----------

